# What happened to Swobo?



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanted to check out the Del Norte but their website says they've suspended operations. I wonder what happened.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i just went on their site and seems they got hacked? because there's a movie poster for blacksheep and some verbiage...



> In our relentless quest to provide superior wool garments, we have at times resorted to some less than completely tested science. As can be expected with any experimentation, there is an element of risk involved when pushing the envelope. In this case, our efforts to produce the next super-wool had the unfortunate contingent side effect of propagating an outbreak of zombie sheep.
> 
> Understandably, this has caused some unforeseen complications for our day to day operations. Therefore, it is with great regret that we have to temporarily suspend our regular business operations. We apologize for any inconvenience this might cause, but please bear with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Their website (at 11:29pm E.S.T.) requires a username and password to access. I'm not aware of any significant upheaval in the business. My first guess after reading foofighter's quote was that the higher ups put some gen-Y friendly copy on the front page while doing some reorganizing of the business or the site. But, alas, it seems that's not true and there is something foul afoot. My take on it at present is stay tuned for a week and see what happens. Unless it just happened the company hasn't gone under and their frames are still available from other retailers.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

From their twitter 

"Swobotwit Swobo 
Bike, clothes, and cool gear we know. Web sites? Not so much. Will be back ASAP.
16 May

Swobotwit Swobo 
Ah...technical difficulties. Making a little change to the store and BAM! the whole thing broke. Will be back up ASAP.
16 May


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

lol. 

Internet 1 
Swobo 0


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

So _that's_ where some of my firm's former ecomm designers ended up.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

If something happens to SWOBO where am I gonna get sock and T-shirts?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

David Loving said:


> If something happens to SWOBO where am I gonna get sock and T-shirts?


Smartwool.


----------

